# E & J's Pantry, Endell Street, Covent Garden



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

This coffee shop opened a couple of months ago and I have been walking past it for a couple of days but only noticed it for the first time today. The shop is very narrow and from the outside you could easily fail to notice it (well I did anyway but that could be saying more about my powers of observation than anything else!) The decor is clean and crisp and is mostly white with a large blackboard behind the bar. As I walked into the shop, I noticed a large 2 group lever machine sat on the counter and the barista was holding a bottomless portafilter.

I tried a double espresso and was impressed - it was good and the barista behind the bar pointed out the fact she was using a traditional, manual machine. They had a selection of cakes and bread loaves on display with sandwiches and soups described on the black board.


----------



## carbonkid85 (Jan 19, 2011)

I usually go to F&W at somerset house (next to the office so I get staff discount.) I will try this place next time I want a coffee at work!


----------



## Dave.wilton (Dec 24, 2012)

I work just down the road too (next to embankment). I usually go to one of the Notes for coffee. Will check this place out


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

If you are in that area I would also check out Salt. Good coffee and great food.


----------



## Dave.wilton (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks. Yes I really like the coffee in salt, they do a great flat white. Bit further away now we moved office so don't get to go as often.


----------

